# Tumor on spleen- almost 12 year old- questions



## CBW2006 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hello- this is my first post and I am so worried and devastated about my baby boy Cooper. We found out today that he has a 10cm tumor on his spleen. The only way to determine if it is cancer is to do surgery to remove the tumor and spleen. Our vet thinks it is more than likely hermangiosarcoma. She does not think we should do surgery given his age (12 in October) but his blood work is good. His heart, lungs all looked good. There were 2 nodules on his liver but she couldn’t say if they were cancerous. 
I am so torn on if we should do surgery. She said it is an invasive surgery for a dog his age. Plus it will not prolong his life if it is cancer. But if it isn’t, shouldn’t we remove the tumor and spleen? 
I would love to hear if anyone has experience like our situation. We are truly heartbroken. 

Thank you so much,
Rachel


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry you and your sweet boy Cooper are going through this. I do not have any personal experience but just wanted to send out good wishes for your boy. I can't say for sure but I think if it were my pup I would take him home and love and spoil him every moment of every day. Good luck


----------



## IndigoJen (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm so very sorry. We lost our (~9 yo) Bailey to this in April. 

They were able to do a biopsy on Bailey's tumor, but it didn't do much good because it came back negative and they recommended doing another ultrasound in 3 months. About a month later his spleen ruptured. We live in a rural area and there was nowhere close by with enough blood on hand to handle the surgery. They said if he made it to Raleigh (about 3 hours away), he had about a 50% chance of surviving the surgery which might give him another 6 months. He was in pretty bad shape by then and we decided to let him go, which was a terrible decision to have to make, but I do think we did the right thing for him. But your situation might be very different. 

Maybe you could get a second opinion for Cooper? Is there another vet you trust, or a vet school? 

Again, I'm very sorry you're having to go through this. It's heartbreaking. 
Jen.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I am so very sorry about your boy Cooper. We had this same situation with our girl Abby about 4 years ago--she was 10.5, and in good health otherwise. We took the risk and did the surgery, and found that it was hemangiosarcoma. She had about another 5 months. The surgery was extremely expensive. But if I hadn't done it, I might have struggled with whether she might have had a few good years left. The oldest golden I've had made it to 13, so I had reason to hope. I still struggle with whether it was the right decision. But if she were closer to 12, I think I'd tend to not want to put her through it but just enjoy every day.


----------



## CBW2006 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you all so much for your kindness. He is such a loved member of our family. He is our heart. We have a 8 year old daughter and 5 year old son and they will be devastated. 
Do you mind telling me how the recovery was from the surgery? And what happened 5 months later when she died? Again, thank you so much


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We did the surgery on our 8-1/2 year old boy, Toby. His turned out to be benign.
The recovery is generally quite rapid and simple. Within about a week they are pretty much back to normal.
Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry you are having to make this decision. We found a huge growth tucked under my 12-year-old girl's leg, and I did opt to have her undergo surgery. She did very well (there were other complications that followed that had nothing to do with the surgery itself), though it was probably not as invasive a surgery as you would be facing. For me, I am a "try anything as long as it won't cause my dog to suffer" person. I will do anything to try to make her well if I can. Maybe you could speak to a surgical specialist or oncologist to help you decide.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We were in the same exact position with my Danny about 9-10 years ago. 

Basically we knew it was a spleen issue because we had been through the same thing 1.5 years prior to seeing Danny go through it. 

And literally had the ultrasound done and had to make a decision right there to either let him go, rather than risk a rupture and because he was in a lot of pain.... or send him directly into surgery. 

We decided to do surgery.

The spleen is supposed to be shaped like a tongue? 

It was shaped like a melon and was pressing on very sensitive other organs in that crammed space in there. 

Delaying surgery or end of life decisions would have been cruel to him.

He died the next day.... because of a blood clot. Which... was that. It's always a risk any invasive surgery. 

Our hopes were to extend his life by 3-6 months, because we were not ready to put him down. My feeling is if we were right up at that point again, we probably would have opted for surgery again. There's something about putting an otherwise healthy and vivacious dog to sleep that is just too awful to consider. As long as they are bright eyed, wiggly, wagging their tails and just fine... it's worth considering surgery.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Age 12 for a Golden is up there, I say enjoy him while he's happy instead of setting him back with major surgery to get maybe a few extra months. I'm sure its a very difficult decision and I hope I never have to face it.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

We opted to have Flirty's spleen and tumor removed, she was just over 10 years old. The vet had hoped that she live several more months by having it removed. Unfortunately once he had her opened up, there were spots on her liver, too, which could not be removed. We only had her a short three weeks after the surgery.


The recovery from surgery was easy for Flirty, within a day or so she acted like there was nothing wrong. Yes the surgery was expensive but we felt we had to give her a fighting chance, just in case (like Hotel4dogs) it wasn't cancer. Unfortunately it was hemangiosarcoma. 


Whatever your decision, just spend as much time with Cooper as you can and take photos. I wish I could make the decision for you. My heart goes out to you and your family, it's a tough time.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Sure--when we brought Abby home after the surgery we were optimistic but then of course, we got the news that it was cancer. We knew she would have just a few months, and we would need to monitor her for signs of discomfort to not let her suffer. She recovered pretty easily following the surgery (keeping in mind she was already 10 and a half, and wasn't super active by then.) We knew she was feeling bad when her appetite dwindled. After a couple months, we thought she was really going downhill (little appetite, weakening) but then she perked right up and had a good couple more months. We had a beautiful week together during Thanksgiving. Then the Monday when we returned to school, she was just terrible. Could barely get up, wouldn't eat...we knew it was time. Again, was that five months worth it? I would have had a hard time not knowing if we might have gotten another 3 years or so if I hadn't done the surgery. It was expensive. We didn't have insurance. I always will after that and another situation with my boy dog we lost just 6 months later. Praying for you and your kids as you make your decision. It's so hard. Cooper is blessed to have had you for almost 12 years...that's a good, long life. Cancer is awful and it is never easy. I don't know if this is helpful, but I found this forum around this time and people here are a wealth of kindness and information.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry for you and your family. Cancer is a horrible disease and has no mercy. 
As mentioned above, enjoy your time with her, spoil her rotten, and take many, many photos. Hugs.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sorry for Cooper and for your family. I actually just went through this in April with my dog Sophie. She was the same age as your dog, 11 1/2 and would've been 12 in October. It is a very hard decision to make and you need to do what is best for Cooper. We were back and forth to the vets (our regular vet and a specialist vet), giving her meds and doing home IV's of liquid but she got worse and worse as time progressed (it felt like a year but it was only 3 weeks). She wouldn't eat and wanted to lie off on her own in quiet dark spaces. If I thought it would have saved her life I would've done surgery, but I've been through this before and I've learned the hard way, that even with surgery, there's no guarantee and you're lucky if you get an extra month or two. The dog may (or may not go through pain) and it's hard on them. The surgery would've been for me, not her. The vets wanted to keep trying things but enough was enough, I could see the life gone from her eyes and she was very frightened every time I took her back in (and it was like every 2nd day for 3 weeks). You may try and get a second opinion, or you can choose to spend quality time with your dog for as long as you can. I pray you can find the best answer for you (and yes, everyone will always second guess their decision, but in reality as time passes you will know you did the right thing for dog and for your family)


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

So sorry to see this about your Cooper. We had a Cooper and lost him to the same thing (two spleen tumors and nodes on the liver). Here's the original thread: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ievers/123967-cooper-has-hemangiosarcoma.html

For us, it happened in early December 2012 and we lost him in the middle of February 2013 (he turned 12 in late December 2012). We knew the surgery was only going to give us borrowed time, but he really hit the fountain of youth in those months. It was a brand new Cooper - and we spoiled him rotten. The only bad day was the last day, and even that was just the last few hours of that day. He laid down, didn't want to move or eat, and the vet said that was the sign the tumors on the liver were progressing. That's when we let him go. 

Definitely an expensive surgery, but for us, the extra couple of months were priceless. 

Wishing you and Cooper well in whatever you decide.


----------



## AliciaSpain (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Cooper's situation. My late 14yo labrador had to deal with a small tumor on her chest area and the vet said the operation wouldn't be dangerous since her bloodwork came out fine. The old ones do take longer to recover but I don't feel that age should be an obstacle to go ahead with operations as long as they still have the energy to go through it.


----------



## lorijo1958 (May 18, 2006)

Our almost 12 year old Golden Boy, Bailey, had surgery to remove a splenic tumor in September of 1017. It was found by "dumb luck" when I had him at the vet to look at some sebaceous cysts. Feeling lucky, we opted for the surgery and were grateful when the labs came back cancer free. His recovery was fairly easy despite some confusion and pacing on the day and night after surgery. In the ten months since surgery, Bailey has celebrated his 12th birthday in December, loves to go to for walks, enjoys every meal and snack and dispenses love like it's his job. The privilege of being a 12 1/2 year old golden comes with a lot of panting, meds for arthritis, diminished vision and grateful humans who love every moment with him.

We lost our first Golden (Roger) to lymphoma at 9 1/2, so we are feeling quite blessed with how our old boy is hanging in there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is such a personal choice! 



But please know that without surgery, even a benign tumor will rupture and without quick emergency surgery, he may bleed out.


I had a 7 year old with a splenic rupture and he was at surgery within 20 minutes -- my vet opened his surgery and my King was carried down a few hundred feet of blizzard conditions down the driveway and driven to the clinic (luckily a 4 wheel drive) .. his was benign but I almost lost him during the rupture. He died at 14 1/2 years and his recovery from the surgery was uneventful.


My heartfelt advise to you would be to not chance that bleed out; have the spleen removed or euthanize your dog before the bleed can occur; it was horrifying honestly and I still am unsure how I carried an 75 pound dog so far so fast but adrenaline and the sense of urgency can do amazing things.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I ache for you.

We have had two Golden boys who underwent splenectomies. Charlie was 7 or 8 when an ultrasound revealed a mass on his spleen. We got him into surgery the next day, with a surgeon who said he almost never had the pleasure of operating on a dog who appeared to be perfectly healthy - except for those undeniable images. We were lucky. Charlie came through the surgery well and the pathology report came back benign. My boy lived to be almost 13 years old, with almost perfect health until the last year of his life.

Joker was 11 when his spleen ruptured. I had seen the fall that I was sure caused it, so when we found him with graying gums the next morning we simply rushed him to the ER vet. They performed the surgery and again the pathology report was benign. Joker lived to be almost 15. I would do the same thing again in a heartbeat.

But every case is different and ultimately you have to listen to your heart. And your dog's.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## CBW2006 (Jul 11, 2018)

I wanted to update you all on Cooper. We lost him 1 month ago, just 1 week after his diagnosis. It has been truly one of the worst things we have ever gone through. He died in my arms. I believe he had a bleed, his breathing was different and his gums were grey. My husband was out of town. I was able to hold him and talk to him and love on him for the 30 minutes until he passed on. I still can’t believe it happened. He was so healthy. He was one of a kind and he can never be replaced. Thank you all for your kind advice. Our family is still grieving and we are beginning the process of looking for another Golden. I would love thoughts on breeders in the south- AL, GA, FL, MS. I am going to do some research on that page as well.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very very sorry for your loss, it is never easy. I have lost several dogs to this awful disease, the latest in March, he was only 6. Hugs.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so so sorry for your loss of Cooper. You might want to check with Robin of Prism Golden in Florida. She's all about improving the breed and knows lots of good breeders in the south east. A new puppy never replaces the old but it does help fill the hole in your heart.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


Fly free Cooper.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

My heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I went through the same incident in December with my 12 years old spaniel. Yes, we thought hemangiosarcoma at first glance. Yes, they removed it and sent the whole huge tumor and it was hemangio ( hematoma) not sarcoma. So, you can imagine the relief. However, you shall really have a very good specialist for ultrasound / bt. Not each vet is an expert. During the same week, a friends's dog ( half rott/half shepherd) had the same operation. Liver case also similar to yours. Perfect operation even though the tumor was malignant. 
Yes, I am a risk taker. I wouldn't be willing a tumor take the life of my dog without taking the risk especially if the blood results are good.
They deserve a chance. Hemangiosarcoma means good-byes. However, it may be the opposite. If the tunnel is 90% dark, there is still 10% light and I'd go for the light.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved pet, it's an awful thing.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Cooper passing touches all of us in the Golden community. We share your loss having been there many times. You actually did the most loving thing by holding your Cooper while he was slipping away. Even though he struggled at the end, you made him feel he wasn't alone when he knew he was in trouble. You gave him love all the way to the end. That is very admirable and I hope time eases your loss soon.

Godspeed to your lovely Cooper.


dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cooper, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

Just so sorry to hear about Cooper. Thanks for the update. He was blessed to have you. When the time is right, new baby will fill begin to fill the ache in your heart and bring you the happiest memories of your boy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your handsome Cooper. I hope you find peace in all your wonderful memories of him. I don't know anything about breeders in your area, but I wish you luck in finding a new family member who will help fill the big void you currently have.


----------



## Jingles Mama (Apr 30, 2018)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your Cooper. We just lost our Jingles to the same disease on July 31st, and it's devastating. She had a rupture on April 27th, we rushed her to the ER, they performed emergency surgery, and pathology came back a week later as hemangiosarcoma. Just pure devastation. We did chemo for 4 rounds -- she tolerated it perfectly -- and had to let her go on her fifth scheduled chemo appt because she had taken a turn for the worse the night before from what we suspected was a bleed. I knew that was it. I'm so sorry. It's not fair that these pure hearted babies have to ever have cancer.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

CBW2006 said:


> I wanted to update you all on Cooper. We lost him 1 month ago, just 1 week after his diagnosis. It has been truly one of the worst things we have ever gone through. He died in my arms. I believe he had a bleed, his breathing was different and his gums were grey. My husband was out of town. I was able to hold him and talk to him and love on him for the 30 minutes until he passed on. I still can’t believe it happened. He was so healthy. He was one of a kind and he can never be replaced. Thank you all for your kind advice. Our family is still grieving and we are beginning the process of looking for another Golden. I would love thoughts on breeders in the south- AL, GA, FL, MS. I am going to do some research on that page as well.


I apologize for my message earlier. I did not read the second page and understood only today that Cooper passed away. I am very sorry for your loss. I don't have much time always go on the forum and read through all the posts or thread. It is killing me to read stories of devoted american pawrents loosing their dogs so often due to hemangiosarcoma which is not very common in the türkish golden retrievers. However, people just abandon their healthy dogs to die in the forests. How unfair is the world for this breed:crying:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our boy at age 5 years, 1 day to this dreaded disease last month. It really shows no mercy. Our second golden died in my hubby's arms, so we are all too familiar with that. I hope you find the new puppy you are looking for.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss of Cooper. I am in the same boat, with our loss of our Buddy a month ago. Cancer is such a terrible disease. We are in search of good breeders as well, however, we are in the PNW. Good luck in finding your next Golden pup that will fill your home with much joy!


----------

